# East Coast Amphibian Show, Location thoughts?



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Would you prefer Baltimore or Philadelphia for an East Coast Amphibian Show in April 2010?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i vote Philliy is closer to NY and you will get a bigger turnout then if its in Baltimore


----------



## pedan (Jul 13, 2009)

Mmm, somewhere mid east coast would be nice, otherwise it is more of a NE coast show.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I voted Philly but I think keeping it between baltimore and boston would yield the best turnout.
J


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Agreed, thanks for the feedback guys. Keep it coming.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I vote philly as well. I would say if the event is bigger enough you'll get a good crowd from the east coast and tri state area


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

amphibian show + steak & cheese... alll dayyyy.


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Body-more Murderland Rules. Can't beat Crabs & Beer!!


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

mdsponge21236 said:


> Body-more Murderland Rules. Can't beat Crabs & Beer!!


oh damn, true. let's have it in ocean city MD then. hahaha


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Please don't hold it to close to Frog Day which is scheduled for May 29th next year. Large frog/amphibian shows pull people from across the country and if you hold them to close together you'll limit the number of vendors and people who will attend. 

If you want to host Frog Day in 2011 I'll be glad to work with you on that - you set the date and location. Nothing scheduled so far. But I'm working on it.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Philly has been researched in the past - and there were some issues that precluded it I believe.

Maybe Ed could add something here.

s


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

My vote was for Other and I would like to nominate Pittsburgh. There is a lot to do and a lot of places to stay and public transportation in and around Pittsburgh. People would not have to rent cars if they decided to fly in. I think if it is a little bit away from the coast, you have a better chance of getting more people to come from all directions. The farther east you go, the less you will be able to pull in some of the midwesterners that may drive in. Just a thought.


----------



## alxamorales (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd say try New York because for a majority when one thinks of the East Coast the first state that comes to mind is NY. The same would apply to a West Coast show you would automatically think of CA. Just my opinion though.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

PHILLY hahaha
close to me 
and youd get a nice turnout


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

NY

or 

Philly

With Baltimore.....you get the northerner's saying that it's too far south.

Julio already said he would be the "driving force" behind the NY effort - so there's your ready made partnership as well !


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I would say new york or somewhere easy to get around without havin to rent a car!!!


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

rcteem said:


> I would say new york or somewhere easy to get around without havin to rent a car!!!


Atlantic City is easily accessible by public transportation- bus from NYC, train from Philly. It is very easy to get around, via NJ Transit bus, or, if you're staying in Atlantic City for everything, there are cheap "jitneys" that run you up and down the boulevard. NJ laws might require permits for animals brought there, though.


----------



## straydog16 (Jan 31, 2009)

DC anyone? Amphibians in our nation's capital? It's pretty much in the middle of the east coast and isn't so stabby/shooty like B-more. Well, some parts are, but I would guess this would wind up in the burbs anyway. 

If I had to pick b/w the 2 though, Philly no doubt. Way more fun town that's still dangerous but not "The Wire" dangerous.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

The old IAD was darn near Baltimore. Philly would be a change of scenery. Double ck on other local shows before scheduling. Be sure to include Salamander enthusiasts. Their are lots on the East Coast.

Does this mean you are working on a show?


----------



## MrGerbik (Dec 18, 2006)

NYC is the only option


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Don't forget us southern froggers! Somewhere south of the Mason Dixon line would be great. I was driving 8+ hours from Charleston SC to IAD in Baltimore in the past.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

You know pittsburgh is a really nice place


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

porkchop48 said:


> You know pittsburgh is a really nice place


 
you owe me a new keyboard.....


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

It seems like everyone is picking the locations that are closest to them. I think they are looking for a location that would draw the biggest crowd. I would say based on this info Philly, NYC or somewhere in florida would be the best bet.
J


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> NY
> 
> or
> 
> ...


I have actually started looking for venues, its just a matter of how much its gonna cost for it, so obviosly the Garden its out of the question


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I think Philly is the obvious choice. I am much closer to Bmore but I agree the best turnout will be at Philly. The issue is finding an economic location outside the city.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

mtolypetsupply said:


> Atlantic City is easily accessible by public transportation- bus from NYC, train from Philly. It is very easy to get around, via NJ Transit bus, or, if you're staying in Atlantic City for everything, there are cheap "jitneys" that run you up and down the boulevard. NJ laws might require permits for animals brought there, though.


New Jersey requires individual vendor permits for all vendors at any function in New Jersey, when I was on the IAD committee, the logistics and cost of this make shows in New Jersey prohibitive. This is one of the major reasons there haves't been a show in NJ since the late 1980s that vended reptiles.... 

So regardless of other benefits, the vendor permit requirements will probably always rule out NJ. 

Ed


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah there are some great towns just north of philly. I would think one of these would have cheaper rent for the room and still be close enough to the airport and be able to have hotel rooms. Like Julio said I think NYC would be the best spot but I think the hall rental would be just to much. Atleast some of the suburbs of philly would be a little cheaper.
J


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Yeah there are some great towns just north of philly. I would think one of these would have cheaper rent for the room and still be close enough to the airport and be able to have hotel rooms. Like Julio said I think NYC would be the best spot but I think the hall rental would be just to much. Atleast some of the suburbs of philly would be a little cheaper.
> J


When I was on the IAD committee, the next closest potential venue that was not to far from the airport was Trevose and the venue costs were practically the same as those out in King of Prussia but as with KOP the travel time from the airport if one got in traffic were significant. 

Back when we were looking at it, you needed to go pretty far out which resulted in being too far from the airport as well as having to deal with the local laws on the sales/possessions of herps (there are a lot of local exotic laws..)

Ed


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Julio said:


> I have actually started looking for venues, its just a matter of how much its gonna cost for it, so obviosly the Garden its out of the question


Dartfrog event at the Garden would be great!
Just whisper to Dolan that you are very very good friend of LeBron ... He will give you the place for a day FREE


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

I thank you for all your comments, they are greatly appreciated and have been noted, but it seems Julio has decided to go ahead and use this post to plan his own thing so I will graciously bow out. 

To be honest, this coming year is rather full with shows so in my opinion best of luck to who ever tries but from the Philly end the show is out. I will be working on this a bit longer but things are not looking good. Just a note I have priced areas as far north as NYC and as far south as Baltimore and as far west as Pittsburgh and the same things holds true...You will just barely break even with all income for the show compared to the venue rental fee. Not includeding the show tax unless you go Non-Profit and room rentals, but like I said best of luck.

Dan 
widmad27


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> you owe me a new keyboard.....


 
Sorry about that


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

*NJ* - Fugettabout it. Too many laws, rules, regs ect.

*FL* - Nope. not here either. Not that many dart hobbyists. Big Reptiles- yes, small frog enthusiasts - no. Too bad as well because the exotic plants alone would be a HUGE draw. 

IMO, its gotta be along the east coast and Philly / NY would be a good middle ground...the epicenter of dart frog activity !

Dan and Julio: I'll help with anything I can do so long as I'm not down south at that moment. Remember, we all need to come together and help out.


----------

